# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Windows стал вирусом для eTrust Antivirus

## Jolly Rojer

Корпорация CA причинила немало головной боли пользователям на прошедшей неделе, после того как её антивирусная программа случайно стала определять часть ОС Windows как malware. О проблеме сообщил исследовательский центр SANS Internet Storm Center. В сообщении было указано, что одно из последних обновлений для антивируса eTrust Antivirus определяет некоторые процессы обеспечения безопасности в Windows как злонамеренные. 

По сведениям SANS, дефектное обновление стало причиной выведения из строя и дальнейшей непригодности многих серверов, использующих Windows 2003. Проблема заключалась в ошибочном определении процесса Lsass.exe, как сказал представитель CA. Антивирус при использовании функции автоматического удаления уничтожал этот файл, чем, естественно, приводил к невозможности дальнейшего запуска и использования ОС. Очевидно, Lsass.exe принимался за вирус Win32/Lassrv.B. 

К счастью, пользователям антивируса уже были разосланы письма с уведомлением об обнаружении и устранении ошибки. Согласно заявлению Боба Гордона, представителя CA, для обнаружения и устранения проблемы понадобилось менее семи часов. Так, в 2:53 утра в пятницу вышло дефектное обновление 30.3.3054, а уже в 9:34 оно было нейтрализовано патчем 30.3.3056.

Источник:
http://pcnews.ru/news/news.shtml?131953

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мда, как говорится "убиться веником". И как это у них получается?

----------


## Terry

Бывает. Ложное срабатывание. Похоже сначала один аналитик лопухнулся (запись добавил), а потом нарушили технологический процесс и не оттестировали обновление. Либо же тест на ложняки у них слабый (файлов мало).

----------


## maXmo

по стопам дырвеба  :Smiley:

----------

